# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Trash Can Sheath

## crashdive123

I really hate to throw things out that might prove useful at some point.  The problem is the amount of space I have to store things is very limited.  I had a old Rubbermaid trash can that had seen better days.  The plastic on them is fairly thick, so decided to see how they would do for a poor mans knife sheath.  Here are two that took about 15 minutes to make.  I suppose the entre piece of plastic could be heated for a better fit (like Kydex).  To ensure that the welds do not come undone a wrap of duct tape or paracord would probably fit the bill.  They arent very good looking, but if youre on a budget you can have a functional sheath for that knife you make.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## welderguy

very creative and inventive, thanks for sharing.

----------


## SARKY

I think i'll store that away for a later date, never know when it might come in handy!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Excellent Idea Crash!

----------


## Sarge47

Way to go, Crash, another idea for an essential item, & now the Rubbermaid Garbage can just became a "multi-use" item:  Dry storage, water-catch-all, & material for an emergency knife sheath!   :Thumbup:

----------


## panch0

Thats pretty cool and creative. I had never thought of that. Kinda reminds me of the rubber sheath that my Mora2000 came with. Nice job crash!

----------


## tonester

cool idea! they look really good! i dont know if you have a moisture problem where you live but some drainage holes should be handy at the bottom of your sheaths

----------


## Pal334

Now that is thinking outside the box. With a bit of work they can also be astheticaly pleasing. As is very good alternate. Thanks for sharing

----------


## Lorna

Great idea Crash.

----------


## Nativedude

Very cool Crash. Nice Job!

----------


## rebel

I like those sheaths.  Especially the reuse-ability thinking.  It's this type of thinking in a survival situation that may get you out.

----------


## Rick

Nothing better than a Rubbermade knife. LOL. Nice job. Proof positive that leather and kydex are not the only materials that can be used for a sheath. Nive job!!

----------


## Ravnari86

Impresssive idea. I love it. Most specifically, I love the one with the entire rubbermade logo intact and showing right across the sheath.  :Wink:  The look pretty durable too as long as the side welds are pretty sturdy.

----------


## Pal334

Crash,, Am I tracking this correctly?  You melted the material for the "weld" on the seams? It is a sturdy "weld"?  Curious , because it seems too obvious  :Smile: . And the obvious sometimes bites me in the southern regions  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

I did melt the plastic for the weld.  The knife fits fairly tight, so especially at the top, I would not trust it to hold without reinforcing it.  Maybe pop-rivets or small gromets, but duct tape would probably secure it nicely.  I might play around with a few more and maybe try to mold the plastic a bit with heat, secure the seams with a duct tape wrap and then cover it with a paracord weave..........or I may just take a nap.

----------


## Sarge47

Crash is there anyway you can post a pattern to use when cutting the material?   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

Sage - I didn't use one, other than lay the knife on the plastic and trace around the profile, then cut it a bit wider with a pair of scissors - made sure I left some sticking out the top to cut belt loops.

----------

